
Default news subreddits currently embroiled in censorship over Orlando shooting - tuna-piano
It seems the default www.reddit.com&#x2F;r&#x2F;news subreddit, which  has 9M subscribers, has been censoring, removing, and locking threads related to the shooting in Orlando.<p>It will be interesting to see how Reddit deals with this.  One of the worst mass shootings in US history, and the main subreddit to discuss the situation is heavily censoring the coverage.<p>No mention of the shooting on the front page of Reddit currently (9 hours after it started): https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.reddit.com&#x2F; (Screenshot: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.imgur.com&#x2F;mMCx5bU.jpg)<p>Censored megathread (See how many comments have been deleted)- https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.reddit.com&#x2F;r&#x2F;news&#x2F;comments&#x2F;4nql8f&#x2F;orlando_nightclub_shooting_megathread&#x2F;
======
gre
The only discussion is a censored megathread, and megathreads dont show up on
the main feed.

------
giis
most of the comments has been removed by mods

